

Words You Might Think Came from Science (Actually From Science Fiction  ) - ColinWright
http://io9.com/5850293/10-words-you-might-think-came-from-science-but-are-really-from-science-fiction

======
vmilner
It's interesting to see that "zero-gravity" was originally used in a context
that actually _was_ a zero (or very small) gravitational field. The normal
usage (where there's plenty of gravity, it's just that things are falling free
in it) is deeply frustrating, because it misleads people into a
misunderstanding of what gravity is. Similarly "micro-gravity", which is
probably even worse.

------
mdc
Great list, but not all that surprising. It's the job of science fiction to be
speculative and one of the things that can make sci-fi great is when the
fictional technology is plausible, fits the science we know even if we can't
go there yet. If sci-fi authors are looking at science and imagining where
technology will go, it's only natural that tech will catch up to fiction in a
lot of cases. I'll bet you could find a lot more than ten instances in the
history of sci-fi.

